#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод "khaya"

## Ассаджи

> khaya - уничтожение


Скорее "пресечение, прекращение", или даже "исчезновение", "исчерпание".

По словарю Маргарет Коун:
khaya, m.n. [S. k.saya, m.], 1. (m.) wasting or wearing away, diminution; using up, exhaustion; ending; destruction

По Кочергиной:
k.saya, m. 1) уменьшение 2) истощение 3) потеря 4) упадок 5) гибель, конец.

----------

